# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Place to buy quality swords in India (Punjab, Rajastan)?

## Caleb Hallgren

Hey everyone;

I'm going on a trip to northwest India this summer, and would LOVE to pick up an authentic Pata or Khanda. I'll be travelling through Delhi, Chandighar, Ludhiana, Amritsar, and perhaps down to Jaipur, Jodhpur, and Chittorgarh. 

Considering this area is the Sikh and Rajput homeland of India, I would think there would be a good place to buy swords somewhere in these cities. 

Can anyone here recommend a place for me? Fortunately I will be staying with friends who live in the area so I won't be doing my own haggling (I don't speak punjabi or hindi).

Thanks!

-Caleb-

----------


## Richard Furrer

Caleb,
I do not know of any sword shops who sell mostly old work...most do modern work and have antiques around for study or repair.

When in Jodhpur you must see the Fort exhibit of arms..very nice.
The Palace Museum in Jaipur is also not to be missed.

Ric

----------


## Caleb Hallgren

I don't have a problem with modern work, in fact, I would rather have a good modern work rather than an antique to keep the price down.

Do you know of any modern smiths?

----------


## Richard Furrer

> I don't have a problem with modern work, in fact, I would rather have a good modern work rather than an antique to keep the price down.
> 
> Do you know of any modern smiths?


www.royalknives.com
These folk are in Udiapur..I visited with them when I was in Inda last year. I have known Gopilal for maybe ten years.
He does very good looking work.

Ric

----------


## MumtazB

You could also look up our fellow forum member Sandeep Singh, he lives in Udaipur. 

He is a vey talented koftgari artist.

----------


## s.taak

Hi, 
My name is Surinder Singh and I have a few antique swords which I have bought in India.
I have some talwars, tegha's and a very nice khanda, these were bought from hazur sahib which is in Nanded, Mhashastra.

The best way to buy antique swords in India is to approach Nihang Singh's, Sikhs who are traditionally dressed in blue and carry weapons.
They might have some for sale or they might know someone. I would recommend that you ask your friend or a native to speak to them.

Good luck.

----------


## MumtazB

Hey S . Taak ...whereabouts in the UK are you...I'm in Manchester

----------


## s.taak

Hi, Mumtazb, My name is Surinder and I was born ,bred and live in Cardiff, South Wales. I am coming to Stretford in Manchester in August to attend a wedding and would be glad to bring some of my shastar ( weapons) to show you, if you would like to meet up. 
I am going to India in October and hopefully will be bringing some more antique shastar back, but in the meantime I will try and post some pics of my collection for all to see.

Thanks, Sid.

----------


## nvsikligar

Hi,
My name is Pradeep S. Parihar, I am Blacksmith in Udaipur, India.

I make very fine quality of Damascus Knives, Swords, Blanks, Axes etc etc.

In addtion to this i am also doing Gold - Silver KOFTGARI Overlay work on Weapons & Iron Objects

I also make custom made items.

You can also visit my online catalog www.nvsikligar.com 

If you have any requirements, please feel free to contact me at info@nvsikligar.com

Thanks and Have a nice day,
PRADEEP 
NV Sikligar, Inc.
Mob: 094141 63166

----------


## Varinder Singh

> Hey everyone;
> 
> I'm going on a trip to northwest India this summer, and would LOVE to pick up an authentic Pata or Khanda. I'll be travelling through Delhi, Chandighar, Ludhiana, Amritsar, and perhaps down to Jaipur, Jodhpur, and Chittorgarh. 
> 
> Considering this area is the Sikh and Rajput homeland of India, I would think there would be a good place to buy swords somewhere in these cities. 
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a place for me? Fortunately I will be staying with friends who live in the area so I won't be doing my own haggling (I don't speak punjabi or hindi).
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Hi there,
if you are going to Amritsar (near the Golden temple) go to the shops surrounding it. There are many shops which sell swords including the Khanda. My friend came back from Amritsar two weeks ago and got a khanda from there too.

I cannot give you an exact address but if you require more precise details please let me know and I will put you in touch with my friend.

Another tip - pay only a quarter of the sale price.  :Wink:

----------


## s.taak

Try the clock tower market just before the golden temple, There is a store outside which do swords and you can ask them if they can make you a custom khanda. If I can find their business card I'll post their full address.

Sid.

----------


## H SINGH

My experience of finding original antique weapons in Punjab has not been too fruitful. However i have seen lots of new swords tulwars etc. in Amritsar which were cheap. I guess you just need time and lots of patience.....and a good contact. Have any of the forum members managed to get original antique pieces from Punjab ?

S. taak and Varinder i'm also based in the UK (Birmingham) are you guy collecting "general" arms and armour or do you collect original Sikh pieces ?

----------


## s.taak

I tend to collect bladed weapons, but I do have a couple of muskets from the anglo sikh wars. It is diffficult to tell which is an origonal Sikh weapon unless it has been handed down from generations because these weapons would have been used by people from different faiths and backgrounds who lived in  the same part of india.
For instance, the khanda, a rajput sword but also widely used by the Sikhs( Baba Deep Singh Ji ). 
 I would love to get my hands on a 17th c north indian bow.

----------


## s.taak

WJKK WJKF, H. Singh, I will be in HALL GREEN b,ham on monday for a couple of days, If u like I can bring up a couple of my pieces and we could hook up.

----------


## Varinder Singh

> My experience of finding original antique weapons in Punjab has not been too fruitful. However i have seen lots of new swords tulwars etc. in Amritsar which were cheap. I guess you just need time and lots of patience.....and a good contact. Have any of the forum members managed to get original antique pieces from Punjab ?
> 
> S. taak and Varinder i'm also based in the UK (Birmingham) are you guy collecting "general" arms and armour or do you collect original Sikh pieces ?


Unfortunately at the present moment I am not collecting anything. I just have a general interest in antique tulwars. Punjab is scattered with cheap replica's so buyers beaware!

----------


## MumtazB

> Hi, Mumtazb, My name is Surinder and I was born ,bred and live in Cardiff, South Wales. I am coming to Stretford in Manchester in August to attend a wedding and would be glad to bring some of my shastar ( weapons) to show you, if you would like to meet up. 
> I am going to India in October and hopefully will be bringing some more antique shastar back, but in the meantime I will try and post some pics of my collection for all to see.
> 
> Thanks, Sid.


Hi Surinder , kidaa?

I apologise for the late reply....  That is good news....Stretford is not far from me, I hope we can hook up . 

I would very much like to see your shastar. Just PM me closer to the time, or I'll contact you . 

Great thread, I'd like to know more about places to get authentic indian arms in the UK. 

Runjeet Sigh of Akaal Arms is a great guy , I've met him and he showed me some beautiful Indian arms .

----------


## MumtazB

> Hi,
> My name is Pradeep S. Parihar, I am Blacksmith in Udaipur, India.
> 
> I make very fine quality of Damascus Knives, Swords, Blanks, Axes etc etc.
> 
> In addtion to this i am also doing Gold - Silver KOFTGARI Overlay work on Weapons & Iron Objects
> 
> I also make custom made items.
> 
> ...



Pls check your PM's

----------


## s.taak

Mumtazb, It's great that you have seen some of Ranjeet Singhs collection but my stuff may not be as good as his due to my funds, but I will definately make contact closer to August.

I dont think i've mentioned that I am also a re enactor, and Play a Persian Saracen.

 Looking for someone in the U.K who can make me a battle ready shamshir sword or two.

Anyone out there.

Thanks.

----------


## MumtazB

Hey that cool Sid,,,, re-enactment eh??

I'd like to see tyour re-enactment work, heck I'd even like to join in sometime if time / location allows . 

I have myself been making knives these last few years, and learning to make damascus , or patternwelded steel . 

I have made tanto and other training equipment for some guys from my old ninjitsu group. 

I am also currently working on a batch of my first few swords for a Malay Silat group based in London and Cornwall .

After that I'm hoping to focus on indo/persian arms . 

I reckon another couple of years and I might just be able to make a decent shamshir that will stand up to re-enactment . It's a long hard road though  :Smilie: 

Check out some of my work so far 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...azb/My%20Work/

----------


## H SINGH

> WJKK WJKF, H. Singh, I will be in HALL GREEN b,ham on monday for a couple of days, If u like I can bring up a couple of my pieces and we could hook up.


WJKK WJKF, Sorry about the late reply. I'm not around this week, but would be happy to meet any other time. Please check your PM

Regards
Harpreet

----------


## Gotscha Lagidse

> Hi,
> My name is Pradeep S. Parihar, I am Blacksmith in Udaipur, India.
> 
> I make very fine quality of Damascus Knives, Swords, Blanks, Axes etc etc.
> 
> In addtion to this i am also doing Gold - Silver KOFTGARI Overlay work on Weapons & Iron Objects
> 
> I also make custom made items.
> 
> ...



The patterns on your damast blades are nice. Can you tell me what materials (steel type) you used for the sword blades? Can they withstand a cutting test? If so, can you show examples of the tests?

----------

